# Brambati:"Inter ancora favorita ma complimenti a Pioli".



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

Massimo Brambati sulla corsa per lo scudetto e sul Milan:"Scudetto? Ancora adesso vedo favorita l'Inter, ha ancora qualcosa in più delle altre. Se dovesse andare fuori dalla Champions, hanno solo il campionato. E' vero che il campionato si vince con le piccole, e ora il Milan ce ne ha tante. L'Inter invece avrà un calendario non semplicissimo, con squadre rognose. Ma mi dà la sensazione che abbia qualcosa di più. Il Milan vittorioso a Napoli? Faccio i complimenti a Pioli. Il Milan nei singoli non è più forte, anzi è sotto a Inter e Napoli. Ha costruito un insieme per cui riesce sempre a tirare fuori qualcosa dalla squadra. Quando la squadra va bene e ci sono i ritmi giusti, il Milan mette in difficoltà tutti quanti. Ha un concetto di squadra che le alte due non hanno".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Massimo Brambati* sulla corsa per lo scudetto e sul Milan:"Scudetto? Ancora adesso vedo favorita l'Inter, ha ancora qualcosa in più delle altre. Se dovesse andare fuori dalla Champions, hanno solo il campionato. E' vero che il campionato si vince con le piccole, e ora il Milan ce ne ha tante. L'Inter invece avrà un calendario non semplicissimo, con squadre rognose. Ma mi dà la sensazione che abbia qualcosa di più. Il Milan vittorioso a Napoli? Faccio i complimenti a Pioli. *Il Milan nei singoli non è più forte, anzi è sotto a Inter e Napoli. H*a costruito un insieme per cui riesce sempre a tirare fuori qualcosa dalla squadra. Quando la squadra va bene e ci sono i ritmi giusti, il Milan mette in difficoltà tutti quanti. Ha un concetto di squadra che le alte due non hanno".



Proprio non si capacitano di vedere il Milan primo. Il Milan dovrebbe essere sotto Inter e Napoli eppure siamo sopra e ci mancano ben 7 punti rubati. 
@KILPIN_91 puoi insultarlo.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati sulla corsa per lo scudetto e sul Milan:"Scudetto? Ancora adesso vedo favorita l'Inter, ha ancora qualcosa in più delle altre. Se dovesse andare fuori dalla Champions, hanno solo il campionato. E' vero che il campionato si vince con le piccole, e ora il Milan ce ne ha tante. L'Inter invece avrà un calendario non semplicissimo, con squadre rognose. Ma mi dà la sensazione che abbia qualcosa di più. Il Milan vittorioso a Napoli? Faccio i complimenti a Pioli. Il Milan nei singoli non è più forte, anzi è sotto a Inter e Napoli. Ha costruito un insieme per cui riesce sempre a tirare fuori qualcosa dalla squadra. Quando la squadra va bene e ci sono i ritmi giusti, il Milan mette in difficoltà tutti quanti. Ha un concetto di squadra che le alte due non hanno".



Ahahah ok. Siamo più scarsi individualmente delle altre ma più squadra. Strano che non ce ne siamo accorti in TV e peccato che Pioli imposti il nostro gioco sul nostro punto debole, ovvero i confronti individualiL' opinionista italiano di calcio: non capisco un c***o di calcio ma intanto ne parlo.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Marzo 2022)

L'inter rimarrà favorita anche dovessimo vincere lo scudetto,poi a giugno si sveglieranno dall'incubo tutti quanti.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'inter rimarrà favorita anche dovessimo vincere lo scudetto,poi a giugno si sveglieranno dall'incubo tutti quanti.



L'Inter è favorita pure per la vittoria della CL.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Inter è favorita pure per la vittoria della CL.


occhio a scherzare su ste cose,sono terrorizzato


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'inter rimarrà favorita anche dovessimo vincere lo scudetto,poi a giugno si sveglieranno dall'incubo tutti quanti.



Sarebbe bello vedere suicidi di massa delle m...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> occhio a scherzare su ste cose,sono terrorizzato



Se l'Inter vince la CL ti procuro un appuntamento con Miriam


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vedere suicidi di massa delle m...


stanno già impazzendo adesso,erano convinti 2 mesi fa di averlo già vinto...vediamo di non fare cazzate che li voglio vedere impazzire...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> stanno già impazzendo adesso,erano convinti 2 mesi fa di averlo già vinto...vediamo di non fare cazzate che li voglio vedere impazzire...



Inizia con il ringraziare Maldini e cerca di essere meno catastrofista.


----------



## El picinin (7 Marzo 2022)

Il Milan sia Ama Stop.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

Questa cosa che l’Inter e più forte è favorita quanto la dobbiamo ancora sentire ? a casa mia e il campo che decide.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Questa cosa che l’Inter e più forte è favorita quanto la dobbiamo ancora sentire ? a casa mia e il campo che decide.



In Italia decidono i giornalisti e gli arbitri.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Italia decidono i giornalisti e gli arbitri.


Sono d’accordo blu, poi però la gente si lamenta che non andiamo al mondiale, queste cose alla lunga si pagano e questo è solo un banalissimo esempio.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati sulla corsa per lo scudetto e sul Milan:"Scudetto? Ancora adesso vedo favorita l'Inter, ha ancora qualcosa in più delle altre. Se dovesse andare fuori dalla Champions, hanno solo il campionato. E' vero che il campionato si vince con le piccole, e ora il Milan ce ne ha tante. L'Inter invece avrà un calendario non semplicissimo, con squadre rognose. Ma mi dà la sensazione che abbia qualcosa di più. Il Milan vittorioso a Napoli? Faccio i complimenti a Pioli. Il Milan nei singoli non è più forte, anzi è sotto a Inter e Napoli. Ha costruito un insieme per cui riesce sempre a tirare fuori qualcosa dalla squadra. Quando la squadra va bene e ci sono i ritmi giusti, il Milan mette in difficoltà tutti quanti. Ha un concetto di squadra che le alte due non hanno".


Il Milan non esiste. 


Diranno che il Milan non è primo, è solo il titolo quello che si vede in alto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Milan non esiste.
> 
> 
> Diranno che il Milan non è primo, è solo il titolo quello che si vede in alto.



Milan primo. Recupero Bologna-Inter alla fine per farci superare.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Italia decidono i giornalisti e gli arbitri.



@KILPIN_91 non sei d'accordo?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Milan non esiste.
> 
> 
> Diranno che il Milan non è primo, è solo il titolo quello che si vede in alto.


Ti ricordi quando facevano i sondaggi di vittoria scudetto,il Milan sotto la categoria "Altro"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 non sei d'accordo?


Certo che si. La faccina arrabbiata è proprio per questo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Certo che si. La faccina arrabbiata è proprio per questo



Se mi fai la faccina arrabbiata mi preoccupo


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando facevano i sondaggi di vittoria scudetto,il Milan sotto la categoria "Altro"


Ahah epico .
Si me lo ricordo .

Varie ed eventuali.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando facevano i sondaggi di vittoria scudetto,il Milan sotto la categoria "Altro"


Mi hai fatto venire un flash : chi erano invece gli irrilevanti ? O qualcosa del genere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto venire un flash : chi erano invece gli irrilevanti ? O qualcosa del genere.


Ahahah gli irrilevanti  
Ps: cosa dicono le quote per la prossima?


----------

